

How to Manually Detect If You're Infected With the OS X Flashback Trojan - daegloe
http://www.f-secure.com/v-descs/trojan-downloader_osx_flashback_i.shtml

======
Codhisattva
Title should be "How to manually detect if your infected".

tl;dr version:

In terminal run these:

defaults read /Applications/Safari.app/Contents/Info LSEnvironment

defaults read ~/.MacOSX/environment DYLD_INSERT_LIBRARIES

if both are not found you are clear. If found, read the f-secure article.

~~~
daegloe
Fair enough! I've updated the title of the post. Thanks for adding the quick
detection routine.

